# Fred Trost on DVD ???



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Many of us were saddened to hear of the passing of a true sportsman, Fred Trost. Fred shared with us, years of hunting and fishing on his television show. 

Remember Big Buck Night, the recipe contests, Salmon speed filleting contests and the how-to episodes? 

We have all the old videos and we're kicking around the idea of making a DVD's of his shows. No commercials... just Fred! 

Is this something that we should keep pursuing? 

Would you be interested in purchasing this DVD if it were available? 

*Any input would be helpful!*​


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I would buy one as long as the episode with the hellgrimite was on it:lol: I have never laughed so hard in my life..Cya Slick


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Slick fishing said:


> I would buy one as long as the episode with the hellgrimite was on it:lol: I have never laughed so hard in my life..Cya Slick


*I to would buy it if that episode was on it.. But i would just buy it if it was'nt, great idea...*


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Are these the "lost" videos that the court awarded to the Montcalm County scent lure company?


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

twodogsphil said:


> Are these the "lost" videos that the court awarded to the Montcalm County scent lure company?


My mistake on the wording. "lost" videos.

The videos were not lost and for the record they were auctioned off and purchased legally.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Now that we are back off the sleeze wagon.

Heck yes I would buy some.................


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Yep, I'd be interested too.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i would be interested 

Mike


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I was featured on two episodes that were available on joesportsman.com, but they aren't available anymore...i'd be interested too if my duck hunting segment was available on there.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I`d buy one, I have many episodes on video but would like to have them all on one. Mike


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I think fred was a great guy indeed. I liked the older shows back when it was all about hunting and not politics. I'd buy it if it view shows like that.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I would take one!


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

I started with Mort Neff. Been around a while. Not interested in Fred - what-so-ever. Well, you asked.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Mort was before my outdoor t.v. awakening but I would love to have some of his shows too, also there was Jerry Chippetta I have heard about but never seen. Mike


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

IR john said:


> Would you be interested in purchasing this DVD if it were available?


 
I would!


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

I am interested. Do we purshase individual shows, or sets of shows? By all the old shows, do you really have all shows in in 18,or, year career? Are you going to trasfer low quality VHS to DVD? Tell us more. I am very interested though. Every single Thursday since his show left the air, I have thought about it.

Ed


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

I would buy it too.


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

i would


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

The thought is to digitize and make DVD's of each and every episode....

plus bloopers and never aired shows


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

I would be interested, there was some good info on lots of different topics, plus the helgramite was sooooooooooooooo dang funny!


----------



## Gray Bear (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'd be interested. No matter what you thought about him personally, it's the show that was about us, plain ol' Michigan sportsmen. (And women!)


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

awesome idea.....i loved Freds show........every thursday a new show....plenty of good times with the family......we all loved it


----------



## hard luck (Feb 13, 2005)

I would also be interested, as much as I poked fun at him, I really do miss him & the show .


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I got a couple of shows taped I could donate.


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I liked the snapping turtle hunting episode. He did it and I wouldnt have . I miss him very nuch. Put Me down for a couple shows.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

IR Jon,

If all the shows and bloopers and never seens befores are on DVD format. Put me down. 

? being a little deaf...ok DEAF :lol: any possibility of CC or subtitles. This way my nieghbors dont get the audio version for free.

Lance


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

If you put all the times Fred went fishing,I would buy every DVD.
Then I could have my thursday's back.


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

I'd be interested as well. 

Would they all be on one DVD? or if a few would how would they be organized. . . hunting on one, fishing on another? or chronologically?

Thanks


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

IR john said:


> The thought is to digitize and make DVD's of each and every episode....
> 
> plus bloopers and never aired shows


Is it in the works? It looks like there is allot of interest here! What do you think the cost would be?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

fishnfeathers said:


> Is it in the works? It looks like there is allot of interest here! What do you think the cost would be?


How many shows are they? How many hours are going to be on a DVD? How many DVD's will it take to get all the shows he made? I think you will make a killing on them if the price is not to high. I for one will be interested.


----------



## moabhunting (Jan 27, 2008)

I would get one, be good to keep it at my camp and watch time to time


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Absolutly!


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Mark me down for every episode. IRJohn, Are you working on this with Zach or just getting the msg out?


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

Just helping get the word out for Zack.

John


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

Count me in. 

I had the "pleasure" of participating in an episode called "Duckhunters Nightmare". Through the nightmare, Fred was a blast. RIP.


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd buy one as well


----------



## 75north (Sep 4, 2003)

Definately interested.....I've got years of VHS tapes, but to have each year on a DVD with separate chapters for each month would be cool. Pop in a dvd from 1986 and scroll thru January to December shows. Please no pledge drive footage...Ha!


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

I would definitely be interested!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Count me in to..........again


----------



## taford (Oct 13, 2005)

I think would be awsome to be able to get them on DVD.


----------



## TDB Man (Jul 22, 2005)

I would be interested if the DVDs were broken up into specific categories like: Duck hunting, fishing, trapping, camping, recipes etc.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I would also buy the DVD's. I used to love to watch him when I was younger.


----------



## huntelad (Jan 25, 2005)

count me in


----------



## oldguy (Dec 16, 2004)

TDB Man said:


> I would be interested if the DVDs were broken up into specific categories like: Duck hunting, fishing, trapping, camping, recipes etc.


 
Count me in on that.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

As cool is it is for some to hate Fred.... I loved the show. I'll take one.


----------



## IR john (Sep 19, 2005)

*Looking for input:*

I just met with a production man in Lansing. We discussed putting together a 4 DVD set of classic material.

What would help is if you could post that we are looking for suggestions of specific features and a theme for the first set of DVD's. 

The first set will probably be four 1 hour DVD's that will be packaged segments and features of a specific theme such as "Family Outdoors", "Bowhunting", "Charter Fishing" etc. I am trying to pick something that would have a broad appeal and find out who the demographics would best fit. 

In a nutshell we are trying to find what is the market for this to make sure if we produce it people will be interested. Currently we don't plan to sell complete episode sets as I am not sure if they would have a broad appeal.

Also 1/2 of most of the shows contain dated material such as the guides reports and news. We will offer sets of complete episodes if it appears there is a market in the future.

On the progress, we hope to have the first set available this fall I am trying to come up with the theme. I'm leaning towards something along the lines of "Comradarie in the outdoors" or "Bonding Outdoors". The features in the set then would be family, father son features etc.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

IR john said:


> *Looking for input:*
> 
> I just met with a production man in Lansing. We discussed putting together a 4 DVD set of classic material.
> 
> ...


I loved his show. You could do a " good bad and ugly thing " about Fred. Good luck.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Well, If it is going to be released this fall. It has to be a hunting DVD. 
Duck, deer, small game, the squirrel episode with the slick field dressing technique, Some of the earlier shows with mort neff and fred bear

As far as a title, the Fred Trost campfire. Sit around the fire and enjoy the stories and the memories.

I would love a dvd of all the cooking segments. Dating back to bob Gardner and Cathy.


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for keeping us posted! We were just talking about
Fred on DVD's a couple weeks ago.Hope this works out.
Prayers out to the family.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I would be interested. If you have tape from Big Buck Night 1983, I was on stage with Fred that year. Also, it would be nice to have the original recording of the Michigan Outdoors theme song (before it went with the more country flair). 
<----<<<


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I loved one of the duck hunting episodes. It was where a couple locals(father/son) cut his pontoon blind loose on Fletchers before daylight. When they got back from picking Fred up at the dock. No blind or decoys to be found. Those locals still laugh about it everytime we talk.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

....& his show helped out with my homesickness until my return to Michigan. He loved poking fun at himself. I hope one of the DVDs contain things such as his two chili spills, the hellgramite, the snapping turtle, the missed deer, an un-edited version when Zach gave him a piece of his mind for using some old-frozen venison in some recipe but not telling him until after Zach ate it, the time he backed that rented 5th wheel trailer into some obstacles tearing of the crapper-pipe and other damage & his spotter is yelling, "stop, STOP, _*STOOOOOP*_, oh your killing it, Fred", etc. 
I also enjoyed the episode very much that was done on Deer Lake near Ishpeming, a lake that reminds one of a N Ontario lake with it's feeling of remoteness, rocky islands & dropoffs and the great walleye & pike fishing that is to be had there.
RIP Fred.


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd be interested as well.

You stated that the older episodes were legally purchased via auction. Would that include the episodes that Jerry Chiapetta hosted? 

My Dad & brother were on one of his shows in the early 70's, showing how to make a portable picnic table out of a single sheet of 4'x8' plywood. I'd love to get a copy of that eposide to share with my aging father to help him remember the good old days.


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaYMX3Q-GTg

If you don't laugh at that you need your pulse checked.

Thers are few others on youtube. User Zacharytrost has some vids


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

"Remembering Fred" with the 1st installment being a mixture of the comedy he was always a part of, some of his more controversial missions, and of course family and friends. 
2nd Installment should be Big Buck Night. I just know a whole DVD could be filled with just that.
3rd and beyond should be highlights of his hunts and fishing. 

Put me down as a buyer with interest.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

great video!!
Ha, I remember the "hellgramite" video, and of course the chili in the truck one. RIP Fred.

I would be interested also.
Remember the wall map, with paper tags? He would go around the state and give the fishing/hunting report?
We always looked forward to that.


----------



## Josh S (Oct 29, 2005)

I am also intrested in the DVD set. I think its a great idea.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Ive been in contact with Zach this week and like IR John said, they are looking for specific episodes or trips that were taken. 

I for one CANNOT WAIT until these come out. Lets hear some more ideas!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Instead of picking out episodes,
Just have the whole show un-cut, 
I'll buy every show!


----------

